# What's your favourite wood and why?



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

I have thought of posting this many times, but I envisage it might grow too big in a single thread to follow or search easily.

My thoughts now are to poll members and administrators to see if we could have a specified area where each member can contribute their practical experience working with their favourite wood types, in a formal and agreed format.

What do you think? My view is it could be a helpful reference to beginners and old hands alike!

I'm interested to see what kind of discussion this question will raise.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*woods*

As a newby any information on things to watch for or how to work with a particular wood would be very helpful.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I( use Cherry when I can afford it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just like the feel and touch of walnut, always have, next would be maple along with the walnut. Just a nice contrast.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I really like the look and feel of maple and padauk. Maple because it is hard and light so it contrasts well with darker woods (walnet, etc.) and padauk because it appears to have such *depth*..

I hope to some day make a box out them, once I build up my skills.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Maple, Oak, Cherry, cocobola, Purple heart, Ebony, Zebra wood, Blood wood, Walnut.....
I have a big list of favorites. I haven't used them all but I sure like the looks and feel of them all.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Maple and Brazilian Walnut, Purple Heart


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

I love white oak.It's heavy.I know that seems an odd reason.but that's why. I have an affinity for hickory.Not for any other reason than looks.I don't think I've seen any furniture made out of it,but I love the pungent smell of freshly split red oak.memories.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I like oak and maple mainly because you can stain lighter woods so many different ways and colours. Easy to blend with any decor. Cherry would be my next chioce but the cost prohibits doing much work with it. For shop projects and outdoor stuff that doesn't require PT lumber I like spruce because it's CHEAP! For nicer outdoor projects I use cedar or teak, but teak is very pricey too.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

To answer the original post, I ask why this thread could not be within the Wood Species forum? Well thought out and explained posts would be very valuable to many members.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Any figured wood...though they can be tough to machine. I also like the rich look of mahogany and it's easy workability.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hard maple
It machines well, tough, hard, has multiple grain features, light color 
& reminds me of when my dad & I cut some on his saw mill many years ago. (which I still have some & use for very special projects)


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I really do not have a favorite, but I am not a fan of red oak and ash. Might have something to do with all of the ash and oak trim I installed when I did finish carpentry.
Maple, cherry, walnut and mahogany are a joy to work with. Wenge, bocote, zebra and lace wood all are beautiful (IMO) when finished, but a little tricky to work.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Rodger,
exactly the kind of deeply felt emotion I was looking for when I started this thread, I expressly didn't just want this to be a science lesson?

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Dave,
thanks for taking the trouble reply.
I think you answer the second part of my poll question, (Like Rodger), exactly the way I had hoped, with a personal anecdote and a warm insight into what matters to you. Fantastic!

Best regards,
Henry


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Tom,
Apart form the technical answers, you as many others have given something of yourself in the answer.

Many thanks for taking the time and trouble to answer.

Have a great weekend,
Henry.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Deb,
thanks for the reply, I had every idea Cherry was an expensive wood here in Europe, but I find it amazing wood is expensivein Canada and The US.

I have to confess Cherry is high on my list of favourites too, My Hi-Fi speakers are finished in the most beautifully figured and bookmatched Cherry Veneer.

Part of the reason for this post was to evoke a personal part to the response, I feel wood is a beautiful and very involving material, coming from nature we owe her a debt of gratitude, which I felt would be dignified by an emotive element to each reply.
What personal experiences influence your choices?

kindest regards,
Henry.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My first love was South American Mahogany. I hate oak. I like working with ash, it has wonderful grain. Bubinga is brilliant, but can friction burn. Padauk is messy. I nearly poisoned myself inlaying ebony fingerboards and turning the stuff for a high end record turntable I helped build. I dislike MDF. It is great for speaker cabinets but not much else. And the dust gets everywhere. American Black Walnut is lovely. Cherry and plum turn really well.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Having worked with many different kinds of wood through the years I would have to say that now my favorite woods would be Hard Northern Maple, Red Oak and Walnut if for no better reason than that I get it for free and delivered yet.

I get the wood from a local cabinet maker who saves me the end cuts from his rails and styles, these are all milled to .78" thick and from 2.25" to 3.5 wide and anywhere from 5" to 36 " long. Once a week he delivers an entire 3/4 ton truck load to my door. It saves him the cost of hiring someone picking it up from his shop and sending it to the landfill. The biggest problem that I am having is finding a place to store it.

So guess what my floors are being made of? Yep you guessed it 7/8" thick maple parquet with a red oak and walnut border.

I also take his end cuts from the maple veneered 1/4" mdf paneling which I laminate up to whatever thickness I require for building tool tables, jigs, and faceplate's for my lathe etc. Life's such a bugger ain't it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Swallow

I wish I had your problem I guess it's time to rent a storage locker  and put them away for the not have days.. 

=== 



Swallow said:


> Having worked with many different kinds of wood through the years I would have to say that now my favorite woods would be Hard Northern Maple, Red Oak and Walnut if for no better reason than that I get it for free and delivered yet.
> 
> I get the wood from a local cabinet maker who saves me the end cuts from his rails and styles, these are all milled to .78" thick and from 2.25" to 3.5 wide and anywhere from 5" to 36 " long. Once a week he delivers an entire 3/4 ton truck load to my door. It saves him the cost of hiring someone picking it up from his shop and sending it to the landfill. The biggest problem that I am having is finding a place to store it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Swallow said:


> I get the wood from a local cabinet maker who saves me the end cuts from his rails and styles, these are all milled to .78" thick and from 2.25" to 3.5 wide and anywhere from 5" to 36 " long. Once a week he delivers an entire 3/4 ton truck load to my door. It saves him the cost of hiring someone picking it up from his shop and sending it to the landfill. The biggest problem that I am having is finding a place to store it.


A truck a week, eh? For reference, a 36" piece 3.5 wide would sell for about $6, based upon buying in volume. If I'd had access to that on a regular basis, I'd have used it (with my Kreg jig) to build my 30x50x36" high RT cabinet, instead of using maple veneer plywood @ ~$60/sheet.

Check out TwoSkies57 (Bill's) RT.. its built from strips of maple. Beautiful!!


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thanks John*

I love Cherry too,
I have a lovely pair of Castle Stirling Hi-Fi speakers finished in the most beautifully matched American Cherry, I wax them with pleasure to show off their full beauty.




vikingcraftsman said:


> I( use Cherry when I can afford it.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Jerry,
thanks for the input, I like both walnut and maple, I'll be looking for both tomorrow once I've emptied the trailer full of boggy wet lime I collected from a friends, sadly only useful for firewood when it dries out.

Have a lovely day


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya know, thats a darn good question!! Pondered on this for quite a while before commiting to a posting. I think that the "choice" of which wood to use on a particular project can make or break an awful lot of work. Man, I could ramble on about that.. *L*...

anyways.. I guess I'd have to go with good ole American Black Walnut. When properly dried, a joy to work with. Out of the box, just a multitude of colors from vibrant purples, warm chocolates to deep rich darks. Figured walnut can be just amazing. 
Not overly difficult to put a finish on, very durable and a wood that can last generations. 

and ohhhhhhh combined with a clear rock maple or cherry.......sweettttttttttttttttt


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Swallow said:


> So guess what my floors are being made of? Yep you guessed it 7/8" thick maple parquet with a red oak and walnut border.
> 
> I also take his end cuts from the maple veneered 1/4" mdf paneling which I laminate up to whatever thickness I require for building tool tables, jigs, and faceplate's for my lathe etc. Life's such a bugger ain't it?



Come one down to minnesota when you are done and bring along a truck and trailer load (enough to do 1056sq feet) and you can help out the needy (me, my favorite charity  ). The Twin Cities isn't too far away to help out a fellow forum member...I can go to the casino or the race track, or the card club or the amusement park while you get it nailed down. :jester: The dogs will help you move the wood around too. :sarcastic:

I am hoping that I don't get too much of a shock when it comes time to go to the reuse-it center and find wood for the floors. I want to stick to wood, not the stuff that has a wood grain pattern on it. Also hoping that I can manage to do most of it from sort of a laying down/kneeling position. I figure as long as I can hit the flooring hammer and have the planks either cut to sizes I need ahead of time or some one cutting for me I can actually manage to do some of the work, which I wouldn't be able to do if it was standing up stuff such as siding or something of that sort. I figure I will use something like a mechanics creeper, only modified so I can do the work. If that fails, well I have a niece and nephew in need of college money and I can supervise them. Plus for all the emergency computer and homework help they owe me a little bit


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

DerekO said:


> Come one down to minnesota when you are done and bring along a truck and trailer load (enough to do 1056sq feet) and you can help out the needy (me, my favorite charity  ). The Twin Cities isn't too far away to help out a fellow forum member...I can go to the casino or the race track, or the card club or the amusement park while you get it nailed down. :jester: The dogs will help you move the wood around too. :sarcastic:
> 
> I am hoping that I don't get too much of a shock when it comes time to go to the reuse-it center and find wood for the floors. I want to stick to wood, not the stuff that has a wood grain pattern on it. Also hoping that I can manage to do most of it from sort of a laying down/kneeling position. I figure as long as I can hit the flooring hammer and have the planks either cut to sizes I need ahead of time or some one cutting for me I can actually manage to do some of the work, which I wouldn't be able to do if it was standing up stuff such as siding or something of that sort. I figure I will use something like a mechanics creeper, only modified so I can do the work. If that fails, well I have a niece and nephew in need of college money and I can supervise them. Plus for all the emergency computer and homework help they owe me a little bit


Sorry Derek but after having spent what seems like a lifetime teaching at a university in the southern US and although I live but 1068 meters from the US border I have absolutely no intention of ever stepping foot in the US again. Nope not even for a fellow routerer.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn, guess that means I will be learning how to do it after all.  Actually I have been looking forward to it for a long time and was supposed to happen a couple of years ago when my Wife actually worked for a high end flooring installation company as their accountant. But that place closed shop about a year before the housing market crashed. She is hoping that a couple of the guys who promised help back then are still willing (not totally free, but cheaper). Some of them used to get together every once in a while at a bar that was near the showroom, but I can't remember it happening in the last 6 months so maybe every one is just drifting apart more the longer the place is shut down.

I've got another guy who will do it, but the last time I hired him for something he ended up in jail for the next year or so. Him and his brother did our roof over the garage and did a pretty good job for being flooring installers by trade. The jail time was because he tested positive for something or missed a probation appt and then tested positive. Got the news second hand so not sure.


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm new at this, so I'm still working my way up the wood food chain. I started with construction grade pine, then went to select pine, then poplar, now I'm on red oak. 

So far, I love poplar. It's the easiest wood to work with I've found so far. You can stain it and make it look like more expensive wood, or paint it. And it's inexpensive compared to other woods. It mills smooth as butter, and has a fine grain that takes finish well.

I know poplar is a bit soft for a hardwood, and has a green color if not stained or painted. But for ease of working and cooperating with my limited skills, it's wonderful.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

My favorite wood is anything free. I have recently picked up 200 BF of 1x6 pine that was used for shipping crates. All I had to do was pull staples. I also have access to more. Wife has alot of plans for the wood.

I also like red and white oak, hard maple, black walnut and ash.


----------

